# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Nerite eggs?

## beetroot

Have not seen them before, but am guessing very likely that these "white-rice" shaped stuff (see picture)....


... are the eggs of this nerite snail?


Please confirm?

So these snail eggs do not have the jelly-like sack around them?

Read that they won't hatch, right?

----------


## BEASTIEPENDENT

Hiho  :Wink: 

Could be. When our Nerites laid eggs, it were more of them and on cork or stones, but on the glass could occur also. But they look like that, yes.

In fact that are no eggs but cocoons which each contains some eggs. The one developing the fastest eats the other eggs. They would hatch only in brackish or marine water but a successful breeding in captivity is not yet known.

----------


## beetroot

Thanks, BEASTIE.
i shall remove them soon.

----------


## linda

I have one snail, it is real dark in color, brown, black, however, NO striping & one end has a whiteish/tannish (very small nubbin) color on it. I could take a pic but don't know how to download & send. Some of the little white spots on the tank have hole in the center of them too. Thanks for trying to help me!
Linda

----------


## BEASTIEPENDENT

Hi Linda  :Wink: 

Help with what? I can see no question or problem in Your posting.

----------


## toysnake

I have been looking for this snails... anybody know where to get them?

----------


## vernonlcm

> I have been looking for this snails... anybody know where to get them?


C328 & Y618 sure sell... Actually many aquarium oso selling ma but this 2 places quite cheap compare to the rest.

----------


## beetroot

hehe... linda, i think you should have posted back in your original thread as we lost the link / question. 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=56763
there are many kinds of nerite snail. a picture would help (refer to sticky for uploading), as you mentioned "hole in the white spot"  :Huh?: .

BEASTI, as above  :Wink: . i gave linda this thread as a reference, but issue may be unrelated.

----------


## BEASTIEPENDENT

Ah, I see, thx  :Wink: 

If two Nerites mate


then sometimes it looks a little later like this:


The white spots on wood or glass are the cocoons of the Nerites.

----------


## linda

Like I said - no striping on my snail & some of the TINY white spots ( does not look like rice) have a hole in the center. If they are eggs or cocoons - I certainly hope nothing hatches! Thanks for everyones help - Anymore suggestions??
Linda

----------


## toysnake

I found some which looks like that, but group together on my leaves..
anyone can help me?

----------


## mozaqua

> I found some which looks like that, but group together on my leaves..
> anyone can help me?


Those look like ordinary pond snail eggs. Nerites spread their eggs around, and they are not slimy (more like super-glued in place).

Take those egg clutches out if you don't want uninvited guest  :Grin:

----------


## mozaqua

> Have not seen them before, but am guessing very likely that these "white-rice" shaped stuff (see picture)....
> 
> 
> ... are the eggs of this nerite snail?
> 
> 
> Please confirm?
> 
> So these snail eggs do not have the jelly-like sack around them?
> ...


No need to remove nerite eggs! That is the main reason they are so great for planted tanks! You don't need to worry, when they hatch they will die, since the young require brackish water like Beastie stated.

----------


## toysnake

> Those look like ordinary pond snail eggs. Nerites spread their eggs around, and they are not slimy (more like super-glued in place).
> 
> Take those egg clutches out if you don't want uninvited guest


any chance it is ramshorn snail's eggs???
I got 2 in my tank

----------


## mozaqua

> any chance it is ramshorn snail's eggs???
> I got 2 in my tank


Yes, most likely. They look like ramshorn eggs, I was thinking that when I saw them. The ramshorn snail egg cluster is flat and very thick gel which feels more rubbery than slimy. 
Is that plant new, or has it been in the tank a while?
If you are not sure, you can remove the eggs to a separate container and wait for them to hatch. My red ramshorns hatch in about 10 days @ 29C  :Grin:  Some folks in the cooler climates say it will take 2 weeks, so it may be temp variable like many species.

Regards

----------


## toysnake

> Yes, most likely. They look like ramshorn eggs, I was thinking that when I saw them. The ramshorn snail egg cluster is flat and very thick gel which feels more rubbery than slimy. 
> Is that plant new, or has it been in the tank a while?
> If you are not sure, you can remove the eggs to a separate container and wait for them to hatch. My red ramshorns hatch in about 10 days @ 29C  Some folks in the cooler climates say it will take 2 weeks, so it may be temp variable like many species.
> 
> Regards


the plant has been awhile... i removed the eggs which i regreted.
Hope they will have more eggs to come...

----------


## mozaqua

> the plant has been awhile... i removed the eggs which i regreted.
> Hope they will have more eggs to come...


If you are trying to let the rams breed, it is not difficult. They are hermaphrodites, so it only takes two (any two). Normally they lay eggs every week, about 10 per clutch.

----------


## toysnake

> If you are trying to let the rams breed, it is not difficult. They are hermaphrodites, so it only takes two (any two). Normally they lay eggs every week, about 10 per clutch.


but will they eat up my plant? or they feed n alge only?

----------


## mozaqua

> but will they eat up my plant? or they feed n alge only?


If you're talking about regular Ramshorn snail, then they don't really eat much plant matter. I would say they are more interested in algae and left-over fish food. It is possible for them to eat some plants though, although from my experience it seems to be unnoticeable. If you start to have too many of them, you should remove the extras. They normally will not grow very fast if there is not sufficient food (algae/ scrap food). Also they tend to lay few eggs if the food is low, or the water quality is not good.

If you want a Real algae snail get a Nerite! They are the #1 algae eater in my opinion. The smaller sized Nerites such as C. corona are great for planted tanks, since they will not get big enough to even bend the plants. Also they will Never eat any live plants, Ever! I have seen some die of starvation if there is not enough algae to eat. So if the algae is completely gone, give them a wafer!

I like Ramshorn snails for fry tanks and shrimp tanks, since they love left-over food!

Regards

----------


## toysnake

actually i have both snails in my tank... and recently my plant are being eaten up with holes on the leaves...
I just yesterday, i saw a nerite munching on 1 of the leave  :Sad:

----------


## mozaqua

> actually i have both snails in my tank... and recently my plant are being eaten up with holes on the leaves...
> I just yesterday, i saw a nerite munching on 1 of the leave


Can you provide a picture? I really doubt the Nerite would eat a healthy leaf! I have Never seen them eat live plants, only dead plants which are really just rotting. If you have holes in the leaves it could be due to a Nutrient deficiency. When the leaf does not have enough nutrients it will get holes, then the bacteria will attack the dead parts. Once that has happened they are just garbage and the snails will eat them.
I would recommend getting some mineral tablet fertilizer for aquatic plants, and stick them near the roots of the troubled plants.
Also adding liquid fertilizers+ Iron and other trace elements can improve things, just don't over dose.

Regards

----------


## toysnake

some of the holes in my leaves...
and one of the nerites munching the leaves caught red handed.

----------


## beetroot

I also don't think the holes are caused by the nerites.

----------


## toysnake

the 2nd photo which i posted was with no holes... but i shifted my nerite over to this tank, within 2 hours there I found the nerite with holes on leave. After awhile after the photo was taken, there are more holes...  :Sad:

----------


## mozaqua

> the 2nd photo which i posted was with no holes... but i shifted my nerite over to this tank, within 2 hours there I found the nerite with holes on leave. After awhile after the photo was taken, there are more holes...


Hey toysnake,

Relax... those look like holes from nutrient deficiency like I said. It is more likely that your shrimp are eating the plants than a Nerite snail! Send a pic of your Nerite so we can ID it. 

Also you said you have some Ramshorns in your tank? The Ramshorn snail will eat plants if there is no other algae or fish food to eat!


Regards

----------


## toysnake

oh... i just discarded most of the plant with holes....

maybe there is not enough algae around...

----------

